# Big Cola's?



## Growdude (Feb 23, 2008)

Well we will see but im going to try a big cola grow (1-2 colas per plant)

This is the old DPWW and the 3rd from the left is the mystery blueberry.


----------



## Pot Belly (Feb 23, 2008)

Good luck Growdude.  Mystery Blueberry?  That not one off your BB mom?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 23, 2008)

nice Job my Friend


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Feb 23, 2008)

I'll be following along. looks good


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 23, 2008)

hey, nice set up man.


----------



## the widowmaker (Feb 23, 2008)

are they clones 

when if you haven't already will you flower them?


----------



## Growdude (Feb 24, 2008)

the widowmaker said:
			
		

> are they clones
> 
> when if you haven't already will you flower them?


 
These are all clones, ill flower them in a week or 2


----------



## Growdude (Feb 24, 2008)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Good luck Growdude. Mystery Blueberry? That not one off your BB mom?


 
Yea it is but someone pointed out that it cant be as far back as my buddy said, then he said it was mixed with skunk so who knows what it is.


----------



## Growdude (Feb 27, 2008)

Tryed to get some new pics up, got these 2 before the camra died.
Anyway there doin great and taking to there new home well.
Ive toped the outer 2 plants as they have taken off a little faster than the inner 2.

Not bad for 4 days growth.


----------



## the widowmaker (Feb 27, 2008)

whats the wattage on your lamps and how many do you run


----------



## Growdude (Feb 27, 2008)

the widowmaker said:
			
		

> whats the wattage on your lamps and how many do you run


 

Right now there under 2 400 watt, one is MH and the other is HPS 
In flower ill have them both HPS and later might add a 400 MH on the side.


----------



## the widowmaker (Feb 27, 2008)

Have you considered saving electricity for a couple weeks and have those pots all touching under one lights until they have grown a little bit and need more space


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 28, 2008)

i wouldnt wait any longer than another week to flower- that hydro makes them boom and by that point you will have many new branches and nodes that will make it bush out. imo id flower now...by the time they will be sexed it will be just right. more time than a week and they will be monsters!


looking great GD.


----------



## md.apothecary (Feb 28, 2008)

is there a particular method of growing a single large cola?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 28, 2008)

yes, low veg time means one massive cola. 2 weeks in soil max for some nice lower buds, one week soil for just one cola. hydro even less time because plants develop faster...


----------



## Growdude (Feb 28, 2008)

the widowmaker said:
			
		

> Have you considered saving electricity for a couple weeks and have those pots all touching under one lights until they have grown a little bit and need more space


 
Thats a good idea, but the deal I have now is I grow and the roommate pays the electric and gets all the free smoke he can smoke.



			
				trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> i wouldnt wait any longer than another week to flower- that hydro makes them boom and by that point you will have many new branches and nodes that will make it bush out. imo id flower now...by the time they will be sexed it will be just right. more time than a week and they will be monsters!


 
Im sure it wont be much longer if any, monsters is what im shooting for.



			
				md.apothecary said:
			
		

> is there a particular method of growing a single large cola?


 
Look at this grow, http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13213&highlight=white+widow+monsters

They way I did these was no topping and to remove the lower branches TOA is talking about.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## SALTROCK (Feb 28, 2008)

very nice so far. ill be watching to see how the big colas turn out. GL  with your grow.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 29, 2008)

Looking good, as usual, GD.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 29, 2008)

nice looking girls ya got there , or atleast thats the idea!  hope you get some females...


----------



## Growdude (Feb 29, 2008)

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> nice looking girls ya got there , or atleast thats the idea! hope you get some females...


 
All females, grown from clones!
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 29, 2008)

woops my bad must of missed that!


----------



## Growdude (Mar 7, 2008)

Here are some updated pics.
Plants have been switched to 12/12 on 3/3/08.
The 2 plants on the outside were out growing the 2 in the center so they were toped so there not growing a single cola anymore but the canopy looks good.
So I may not make the mega cola's this time but these plants are looking good so far.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 7, 2008)

sweet bro...they are coming out headfast!

cant wait to she the nuggs pouring in!:holysheep:


----------



## Growdude (Mar 21, 2008)

The buds are starting to form, last week a few lower branches were removed not that I can tell today.

Not sure yet if there going to be mega cola's but there looking good so far.


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 21, 2008)

I think they look swell :cool2:​


----------



## sweetnug (Mar 21, 2008)

What temp. do you keep the buckets. Just curious


----------



## AlienBait (Mar 21, 2008)

I love watching your grows.  This is going to be fun.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 21, 2008)

Mega colas or not...looks like you're going to be a happy man come harvest.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 21, 2008)

How much of an increase is the electricity bill? You will probably get some nice colas if you let them fill out in time. They look they're just taking their time.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 21, 2008)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> How much of an increase is the electricity bill? You will probably get some nice colas if you let them fill out in time. They look they're just taking their time.


 
I think the electricity goes up about 50 a month, i dont have to pay money for electric I pay in buds so it works out for all.

Im sure its going to be a good grow but if you look back at my "WW monsters" journal you can get an idea of what I was shooting for.

For 18 days flowering I am quite pleased.

Thanks MP


----------



## Growdude (Mar 21, 2008)

sweetnug said:
			
		

> What temp. do you keep the buckets. Just curious


 
Each waterfarm has its own rez, I measured one and it was at 71f


----------



## smokybear (Mar 21, 2008)

Some beautiful looking ladies you have there Growdude. You are going to be pleased come harvest. Keep us posted on those girls. Take care and good luck my friend.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Mar 22, 2008)

as always growdude lookn mint


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 22, 2008)

agreed.......


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 22, 2008)

wow just showing off are we, looking good fam keep it up. hey i tryed to grow hydro but they kept dieing on me when i swtich to 12/12, so now i stick to soil.if i could get pass the i would try hydro again


----------



## Growdude (Mar 29, 2008)

Buds are filling in


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 29, 2008)

absolutely beautiful GD....


----------



## Melissa (Mar 29, 2008)

:holysheep: they look beautifuleace:


----------



## Growdude (Apr 5, 2008)

With at least 4 weeks to go these buds should swell up quite nicely.


----------



## harvester (Apr 5, 2008)

nice job gd ive got 2 of my 7 going for the one thick cola


----------



## Melissa (Apr 5, 2008)

*:holysheep:they look simply delicious eace:*


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 5, 2008)

b e a utiful!


----------



## Growdude (Apr 9, 2008)

4 days latter


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Apr 9, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> 4 days latter


 
:watchplant: _Nice looking plants GD!!!_ :aok:


----------



## dmack (Apr 9, 2008)

Super nice colas Growdude. Looks like its going to be some dank ganja bro.


----------



## lyfr (Apr 9, 2008)

sssstunning Dude !


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 9, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 9, 2008)

awsome bro!


----------



## Sin inc (Apr 14, 2008)

still growing strong i see keep it up


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Apr 14, 2008)

wow, everything looks incredible gd. i love watchin your grows man


----------



## Growdude (Apr 19, 2008)

Way to early to check trich's yet but another couple weeks it should be getting close.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Apr 19, 2008)

im curious how tall are your plants from the floor?
And how long did you let them veg before you went into flower??

btw, very nice.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 19, 2008)

Simply stunning, sometimes words cant describe the beauty your eyes are looking at.


----------



## JeSus (Apr 19, 2008)

Sexy


----------



## Growdude (Apr 19, 2008)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> im curious how tall are your plants from the floor?
> And how long did you let them veg before you went into flower??
> 
> btw, very nice.


 
These are 4 1/2 feet from the floor - the waterfarm that is about 18"
About a 3 foot plant.

Were vegged 10 days.

Thxs for checken them out


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 19, 2008)

Looking Great Growdude...looks to be a bountiful Harvest my friend thanks for shareing with us


----------



## lyfr (Apr 19, 2008)

*"Big cola's?"* was the question...i'd say eeeyyaaaa-aaa.  those are the things i dream about i would guess


----------



## POTDOC (Apr 20, 2008)

man you have some sweet looking plants there keep up the good work cant wate to see more pics


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 21, 2008)

You definately have the magic touch Growdude.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 21, 2008)

Those things are clubs! You could beat someone to death with one of those....I'm jealous! Great work my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## widowmaker (Apr 21, 2008)

Great work GD, I notice how resinous those leaves are,  do you make hash out of em? I would


----------



## md.apothecary (Apr 21, 2008)

hah for real... that would be a little extra bonus


----------



## Growdude (Apr 21, 2008)

widowmaker said:
			
		

> Great work GD, I notice how resinous those leaves are, do you make hash out of em? I would


 
Yes I do!!

Thanks everyone who looked!


----------



## smokybear (Apr 21, 2008)

We will anxiously be awaiting some more pics my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Growdude (May 4, 2008)

I harvested The BB, this is going to be my last grow of this strain as it just does not produce like the WW does.

The widow is just a couple days away, trich's looking milky with some amber.


----------



## FLA Funk (May 4, 2008)

Very Nice Growdude! Good luck with all the rest. Congratulations.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 5, 2008)

*Wow mang everything is looking great.  CONGRATS on the harvest of course. :hubba:  Were gonna be doing a round of White Widow and White Rhino here in the near future. Love the way it grows and clones. Anyway great job as always mang keep it up. :aok: *


----------



## smokybear (May 5, 2008)

Some very pretty ladies you have there my friend. Nice work on them. The harvest looks great too. Going to be some great buds here real soon. Definitely keep us posted. Nice work. Take care and be safe.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 5, 2008)

smokeout at growdudes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CasualGrower (May 5, 2008)

Simply B_E_A_U_tiful!!!

Great job Growdude.


----------



## IRISH (May 6, 2008)

nice grow gd. will be watching the next one for sure. looks like some tasty smoke bro.


----------



## lorenzo (May 6, 2008)

Very nice! :hubba:


----------



## whiteewiddoww (May 6, 2008)

what were your dry yeilds??


----------



## Growdude (May 6, 2008)

whiteewiddoww said:
			
		

> what were your dry yeilds??


 
Well only the BB was harvested and it is not quite dry enough to weigh.
I may harvest tonight and tommorow the rest of the WW plants.

I will get a accurate weight in a couple weeks.


----------



## Growdude (May 6, 2008)

Here is the WW after harvest, there just no comparison to the BB this WW yeilds twice as much per plant.

Still have alot of the small and popcorn buds to harvest, I was just to tierd of trimming.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (May 6, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Here is the WW after harvest, there just no comparison to the BB this WW yeilds twice as much per plant.
> 
> Still have alot of the small and popcorn buds to harvest, I was just to tierd of trimming.


 
:aok:


----------



## md.apothecary (May 6, 2008)

holy crap! That's a lot of bud!


----------

